# X-Trail Brake Shudder



## ozengines (Aug 11, 2010)

I have just bought a Nissan X-Trail ST, 2009 second hand and in excellent condition with warranty to Nov next year. The only problem I have is a shudder in the brakes, front I think, at low speed. About 50km/h to stop. It feels like a warped brake rotor. I took it to the Nissan dealer in Grafton but they were looking for a high speed shudder and said they could not feel anything when I picked it up. I told them it was a low speed shudder and they said bring it in again for tomorrow which I have doing. I am asking here to see if anyone else has had brake rotor warping, it would only have to be a few thousandths out to make the pad grip in one spot at low speed.
Also I have notoced that the brakes are very sudden at low speed, it this normal.
I am very impressed with this car and it is one of the best all round car I have ever bought.
Peter


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

If they are warped, don't bother machining them. It'll just happen again. If your rotors warp, just replace them. It'll be cheaper in the long run.

I replaced my stock ones(Warped) with a good quality rotor made in North America (Raybestos). No more warping. What ever Nissan uses is crap.


----------

